# The Real Hip Hop Thread



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Iknow alot of you are sick of what we call hip hop today, so im making a thread for all you hiphop heads to post in

I just found this gem on a quick google search the other day, it was not on youtube so i had to put it up, its old school MASE and DMX it goes hard. and fuck P diddy for ruining the career of this monster. 

[video=youtube;bO6yWM76654]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO6yWM76654&amp;list=PLDEEDDA5B50C1833D&amp;index= 188&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 1, 2012)

Real hip hop like lil wayne?

Nah just fucking with you he sucks.


----------



## BA142 (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;U9kT3zGDd3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9kT3zGDd3k[/video]


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Canibus is my favorite rapper, and whyd you have to go ruining the thread with mentioning that clowns name lol


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

have you heard poet laureate pt 2? I think that was his best track imo he murdered it, 100 bars comes close though


----------



## marcwonnink (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;gDe6UxghxKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDe6UxghxKA[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 2, 2012)

I dont know what Constitutes "real" hip hop. But I love all kinds of it. Even some new. To each their own I guess.


[video=youtube;VmREdUsM5-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmREdUsM5-U[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

[youtube]pPXXHcx5Aro[/youtube]

Real Rap^^^^......

For clarity: Hip Hop is the whole culture people, Breakdance, Art, Clothing, etc.....


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;o8KOIPKe5jQ]http://youtu.be/o8KOIPKe5jQ[/video]


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;DtEIX2b_E5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtEIX2b_E5E&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLE60A01B9CD6 34283&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]The sample on this is ill i think its just the two of us


----------



## BA142 (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;u9Cwf8_U2hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Cwf8_U2hA&amp;list=FLrQpbqvF-qiDWmryAJwLlog&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kc19IG31oK8]http://youtu.be/kc19IG31oK8[/video]

ill beat


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;cwi86e8BHy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwi86e8BHy8&amp;list=PL4021B00625427F04&amp;index= 20&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## T macc (Feb 17, 2012)

Tech N9ne and everything Strange!


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YZSODfefzlE]http://youtu.be/YZSODfefzlE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 18, 2012)

DST said:


> [youtube]pPXXHcx5Aro[/youtube]
> 
> RealRap^^^^......
> 
> For clarity: Hip Hop is the whole culturepeople, Breakdance, Art, Clothing, etc.....



Cant go wrong with Ronald Dregan ^

While I would argee that HipHop has turned into a life style, I do believe the term does tend to cover the early-mid 80's sounds. I would tend to think the name started being phased out by the transition of Hip Hop in the east to the mainstreaming of West Coast Rap. The huge block parties in the parks of New York run by the Master's of the Ceremony is what made hip hop different from rap. The overall fluid nature of hip hop music leaves for never ending beats that are focused not just on rapping but also just listening to the instrumentals themselves therefor pushing forward the many different dancing styles that developed their start from hip hop along with the honing of skills in the DJ world. Wiki kind of clears it up, cause Im finding it hard to explain it without worry of leaving people confused.
*
&#8220;The term hip-hop music is sometimes used synonymously with theterm rap music,though rapping is not a required component of hip-hop music; the genre mayalso incorporate other elements of hip-hopculture, including DJing and scratching, beatboxing, and instrumentaltracks.&#8221;*


I dont like to argue with KRS-One after all he is a philosopher, but I truly believe the term hip hop covers more then just the culture. It was the music before the style was mainstreamed and turned into rap. The culture that is now described by the term Hip Hop has replaced the true definition of hip hop music and now the term only associates with the culture that was around hip hop music itself. I think the difference lies in a emphasis on the music itself and the emphasis on just lyrics in the other. 

TLDR: Hip Hop music shouldnt get shafted as not music simply because the boundaries of Rap and Hip Hop blur a lot. Finding true hip hop today is like trying to find Miles Davis singing in one of his songs. It doesn't happen very often. 

Rappers who tend to blur the lines. 

[video=youtube;ANjrf31Ir2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANjrf31Ir2s[/video]



[video=youtube;w_-4GFV7uTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_-4GFV7uTE[/video]

[video=youtube;jEJa7t4ST0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEJa7t4ST0I&amp;feature=related[/video]


Best example of pure Hip Hop 
[video=youtube;hh1AypBaIEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh1AypBaIEk[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;FKzh7eM7R28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKzh7eM7R28[/video]


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;6P38MLq53JM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P38MLq53JM[/video]

One for your left eye!

[video=youtube;nMwsKxcj2KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMwsKxcj2KQ[/video]

And one for your right!


----------

